# Paxil and IBS-C



## 17038 (Jul 18, 2006)

Does anyone know if Paxil helps those with IBS-C? I've heard a lot about it helping IBS-D, but I don't have that. Or is there any anti-d that is known to help with the IBS-C?


----------

